# Hacksaw blade hardness



## sdjp (5 Jun 2013)

Anyone got any data on how hard the teeth on a hacksaw blade is? Ideally, I'm looking for the manufacturers datasheet full of all the technical details ... but I've come up blank so far.

I know that M42 aught to be around 950 Hv (68 Hrc), maybe up to 1000 Hv; but unless I'm looking in the wrong places, it appears that the manufacturers don't publish that sort of data - and there might be good reason to have the teeth softer in this application (e.g. toughness). Most of them don't even state the alloy used!


This started because I'm planning on making some (woodworking) tools - and I'm thinking it's probably easier to get hardened and tempered steel sheets, rather than trying to heat treat thin sections, provided I can cut it. I'm pretty sure that a HSS blade will cut 500 Hv steel, but I'm wanting to get the data, rather than rely on guesswork. If needed, I can get a a carbide blade but I'd rather had a solid plan in place before buying stuff. 

Any experience with cutting an old saw blade with a hacksaw would be handy if the data isn't available - but I'd hope the manufacturers put it somewhere (just not where I'm looking).


----------



## Richard T (5 Jun 2013)

Most hacksaw blades are HSS.

What kind of wood work tools do you want to make? I'd say that it is always easier to buy a known steel that is ready - annealed and has definite heating, quenching and tempering data rather than guessing about reclaimed steel.


----------



## Racers (5 Jun 2013)

Hi,

You can cut just about any thing with this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Draper-19328-Tu ... B0001K9QLS
But I can't think of a woodworking that works better with a thin blade (apart from a saw)
What are you planning to make?

Pete


----------



## sdjp (5 Jun 2013)

Ah, I may have mislead you on an important detail - I'm not using hacksaw blades _as_ the tool - I'm wondering if they will be able to cut the steel I _do_ want.

(Or, equally put, I'm looking for how hard I can order the sheet steel and still be able to cut it with a hacksaw. WC blades are an option, but I'd need to get one to hand; and grit saws leave a rougher edge.)

Mostly though, it's bothering me not knowing - although perhaps that more of an academic thing (I did a degree in metallic and ceramic materials, although ended up moving on to other things. Means I'm better at doing the sums, rather than the work!) Step 1 is 'gather data', and it seems that's a bit trickier than I expected...

The tools where this matters for are saws and scrapers - I don't think I can get the control needed to harden and temper sheet steel that size evenly. (For chisels, plane irons etc, I'll work in the annealed state - smaller cutting edge means hardening those should be fine).


----------



## Richard T (5 Jun 2013)

According to this chap

http://handsaw-maker.blogspot.co.uk/201 ... nters.html


He used "_Spring steel CS95, hardened and tempered to 530-570 VPN, this has a carbon content of around 0.95%. _"


----------



## Racers (5 Jun 2013)

Hi,

I have cut old and new saw blades with a normal fine toothed hacksaw blade.

Pete


----------



## Spindle (5 Jun 2013)

Hi

Sounds like an ideal excuse to buy a plasma cutter to me  

Regards Mick


----------



## bugbear (5 Jun 2013)

Racers":3bmuqsxn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have cut old and new saw blades with a normal fine toothed hacksaw blade.
> 
> Pete



Yeah - I've only done it to old (recycle!) saw blades, including a big ol' 1 man cross cut.

If you want to be specific, I used a 32 TPI Sandvik bi-metal (from memory, wouldn't take my life on it)

BugBear


----------



## Racers (5 Jun 2013)

Spindle":1iik0crl said:


> Hi
> 
> Sounds like an ideal excuse to buy a plasma cutter to me
> 
> Regards Mick



Nice toy, but it would harden the edges of the cut.

Pete


----------

